# Quality Feeding bowls?



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I purchased an elevated bowl set from Petsmart that literally falls apart every time Rex eats from it. This despite it being propped up against a wall. Another steel water dish from Petsmart is so flimsy that its rubber backing comes off easily. Any recommendations on good quality & sturdy elevated bowls and standalone water bowls?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Is there some reason you need to elevate your bowls?


----------



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have heard from many large (tall) dog owners that the dog is more comfortable eating if he doesn't have to crane his neck to the ground. I am sure there are differing opinions on this. I just really want to find a quality dog bowl retailer.
Thanks


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't get the elevated bowls. I hear it can cause bloat in a dog. Bloat in Dogs I got Wolfie a Stainless steel water dish at Walmart with a rubber bottom. It's pretty heavy and so far it's worked out fine.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I wouldn't get the elevated bowls. I hear it can cause bloat in a dog. Bloat in Dogs I got Wolfie a Stainless steel water dish at Walmart with a rubber bottom. It's pretty heavy and so far it's worked out fine.


was just going to say the same thing. I found the same information in my doggie reading travels.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats funny they made these raised bowls to prevent so much air going into the dogs stomach. Making it easier for digesting and swallowing. Kinda makes sense to me but then again I was always told to lay my babies on their tummies.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, it used to be that you added water to their food and elevated the dishes to prevent bloat. 

My understanding of the most recent study is that you no longer elevate the bowls, and that water is not good, rather food of a different consistency is preferred to add to kibble like a small amount of canned food or regular food like chicken or hamburger.


Things change on that kind of stuff all the time...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got Sin an elevated bowl but it's not as tall as his head or anything. I didn't want him to strain his neck. He is about 28 1/2 at the shoulder so he is larger than the standard, so I wanted him to have a bowl that was a little easier for him to eat out of.

This is what it looks like and it's 6 inches tall


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For our food bowls, we get Bella Bowls, which look like this - http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-5138290_alternate2_t400.jpg - and come in many different colors. They are stainless steel on the inside with plastic on the outside and a rubber ring around the bottom that keeps them from sliding around on the floor. They do come in several sizes so it would probably be possible for you to find one that will fit into your elevated bowl holder.

For water, we use stainless steel buckets. I am not sure whether any of the pet retailers carry them but you can certainly order them online. I bought mine for $3 a piece when a local boarding facility was going out of business. 

As for elevated bowls, I don't use them. If my dogs don't want to crane their necks to get into their bowls, they just lay down to eat.


----------



## Joenmina1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Abbyk9!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I couldn't find a good food grade stainless bowl that wasn't made in china, so I had a large glass pie dish that I am using for Remy. He understands that it's not a toy and has never attempted to pick it up or play with it. 

We also use a large pyrex glass bowl for water. Same story.

I won't ever use an elevated bowl, if it's uncomfortable the dog will lay down. That is what my parent's dog does. Although I think she is just a lazy eater....imagine that, a Malinois being lazy!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I did use an elevated bowl for my greyhound when it became uncomfortable for him to eat from the floor due to age. Even then, I only elevated it enough to reach his comfort zone. Some of the very tall giant breeds, like Borzoi, have a short neck compared to their very long legs, and they should have elevated bowls. Otherwise, I would not do it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

My girls bowls are maybe 10" off the ground with a storage under for food. By no means are they lurching or reaching to eat they just don't have to bend down all the way to the floor but they still tower over their bowls.


----------

